# Question regarding limp-home mode



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

2000 A6 w/ tiptronic. If the transmission control module fails and causes the transmission to go into limp-home mode, is it possible for the actual transmission itself to fail itself as a result of driving in limp-home mode?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Question regarding limp-home mode (Ben.)*

Good question, the limp home mode is intentionally made for protecting the transmission, but of course, if you drive it like this for an extended period of time, I wouldn't rule out the possibility of it going bad.


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

So the jury is still out, eh?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Question regarding limp-home mode (Ben.)*

It obviously is, but there's not that much traffic in here in the first place, and there is less during the holiday as well. Did you ask in the Automatic Transmission forum?


----------

